
Heatwave reveals England's lost prehistoric sites - DanBC
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-45170581
======
DoctorOetker
Why are all these drought archeologial reports coming from England? I would
guess the site density to be simillar in France, Netherlands, Germany etc. Is
it a difference in awareness? a difference in funding / drone rules? a
difference in reporting policy (i.e. are they making a many finds, but not
communicating to prevent artefact hunters from raiding the sites?

~~~
Wildgoose
We have a lot of history. :-)

To be fair, I have also seen reports from France and Denmark as well.

